# [gelöst]Probleme mit systemd und KDE.

## Klaus Meier

Mit Gnome läuft systemd ohne Probleme. Unter KDE meckert es aber beim Starten. Und das ist nicht konsistent. Also öfters mal was anderes. Zuerst ging alles ohne Probleme, dann kam 

```
(1 of 2) A start job is running for Network Manager (21s / 1min 37s)wlo1: deauthenticating from f0:7d:68:10:ad:a0 by local choice (reason=3)
```

Das kann aber auch beim kdm oder beim hostnamen passieren. Trotzdem startet das System, ich komme ins KDE und habe auch Netz.

Gerade eben kam folgendes hinzu:

```
wlo1: authenticate with f0:7d:68:10:ad:a0

wlo1: send auth to f0:7d:68:10:ad:a0 (try 1/3)

wlo1: authenticated

wlo1: associate with f0:7d:68:10:ad:a0 (try 1/3)

wlo1: RX AssocResp from f0:7d:68:10:ad:a0 (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=2)

wlo1: associated
```

und dann geht nichts mehr weiter. Also ich bekomme auf der Konsole kein Login. Und es dauert gefühlt deutlich länger bis das System einsatzbereit ist.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon May 05, 2014 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Wo erscheinen denn diese Meldungen, im journal?

Im ArchLinux Forum scheinen ein paar User das selbe Problem zu haben und die meisten dort meinen das es mit der Initialisierung eines Gerätes zu tun hat. Falls dein "wlo1" ein Gerät ist das man ausstecken kann, dann versuch doch mal ohne zu booten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es ist ein Laptop, wlo1 ist der Wlan Adapter und den kann ich nicht raus ziehen... Aber mich wundert, warum das unter Gnome problemlos läuft und unter KDE nicht. Und warum es mal dies und mal etwas anderes ist. Und es trotzdem funktioniert.

Ach so, diese Meldungen erscheinen auf der Konsole beim booten. Und im Journal kann man sie dann auch lesen.

----------

## schmidicom

Benutzt du für GNOME und KDE den selben DM oder jeweils den mitgelieferten, also GDM und KDM?

Wenn ja könntest du mal ausprobieren ob es mit KDE weniger Probleme gibt wenn ein anderer DM als KDM (z.B: lightdm) am Werk ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tatsächlich, mit dem lightdm geht es. Jedenfalls bislang... Da muss dann wohl das KDE-Team noch mal ran.

Na erst mal Danke!

----------

## schmidicom

Ich meine mal irgendwo etwas davon gelesen zu haben das der KDM ab KDE Version 5 sowieso aufgegeben werden soll und deswegen nur noch wenig daran gemacht wird. Sie haben sich ja auch nie um dieses getty@tty1 Problem gekümmert wodurch in jedem KDM service-Unit der Eintrag "Conflicts=getty@tty1.service" zu finden ist.

Als möglichen Nachfolger propagieren einige den x11-misc/sddm aus dem qt Overlay.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kann sein. Ich habe KDE Version 4.13.0 und als kdm 4.11.9-r1. Das hat mich auch etwas gewundert.

Naja, hoffentlich wird da nicht wieder alles kaputt gemacht...

----------

## franzf

@schmidicom: Meines Wissens nach hat sich der Wunsch nach sddm gelegt: Es wird nur sehr zögerlich entwickelt, einiges an für KDE wichtigen Features scheint auch noch zu fehlen. Meine letzte Info war, dass man weiterhin den KDM maintained, bis sich eine Lösung auftut.

Allerdings verwende ich kein kde mehr, weshalb die Infos teilweise veraltet sind, solange es nicht über z.B. planetkde.org (was ich noch regelmäßig lese) publik gemacht wird. Kann also durchaus sein, dass man mittlerweile wieder sddm verwenden will  :Wink: 

@Klaus Meier: Dann schau auch mal, welche Version von kwin installiert ist  :Wink:  Alles was unter "Workspace" fällt, ist nur noch im maintainance-mode, weshalb man nur noch bugfix-releases der 4.11-er veröffentlicht. Feature-releases gibt es noch von Pim, Apps, Games, ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jup, kwin hat die gleiche Version wie kdm.

Werde heute Abend mal schauen, ob es schon einen Bugreport gibt. Das sollte ja wohl noch gefixt werden.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Jup, kwin hat die gleiche Version wie kdm.
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal schauen, ob es schon einen Bugreport gibt. Das sollte ja wohl noch gefixt werden.

 

Nönö, da gibt es nix zu fixen! 4.11.9 ist die aktuellste Version von kwin! Es gibt da keine 4.12 oder 4.13er  :Wink:  kwin gehört auch in die Kategorie Workspace. Die Worspaceler konzentrieren sich aktuell auf plasma workspaces 2, also "kde 5".

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das da keine neue 4er Version mehr kommt ist mir klar. Aber du meinst, selbst so etwas wird nicht mehr gefixt?

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das da keine neue 4er Version mehr kommt ist mir klar. Aber du meinst, selbst so etwas wird nicht mehr gefixt?

 

Ah, etz samma beinand... Klar, der Fehler sollte noch behoben werden, deshalb -> report. (Ich dachte du willst einen "version bump request" einreichen  :Very Happy: )

----------

## schmidicom

Habe nochmal ein bisschen Dr. Google konsultiert und folgendes gefunden.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> KDM goes the way of the Dodo

 http://commit-digest.org/issues/2014-01-12/moreinfo/8577abf894a661bc0700adc72513dacf0b7dca7f/

https://dot.kde.org/2014/02/10/kde-commit-digest-12th-january-2014

EDIT:

Und wenn SDDM nicht der Nachfolger wird dann wohl LightDM nur macht mir da dann die nähe zum Ubuntu Lager und der damit verbundene "Wayland vs MIR"-Streit etwas sorgen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich bin erst am letzten Wochenende auf KDE umgestiegen und habe da die Entwicklung lange nicht mehr verfolgt. Hab jetzt auch mal da gelesen:

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Fahrplan-fuer-KDE-5-1948845.html

Also zum einen soll die 4.11 er Reihe noch 2 Jahre lang mit Bugfixes versorgt werden. Aber zum anderen habe ich auch gelesen, dass KDE5 im Juni kommen soll. Na und wenn dann sowieso der lightdm dabei ist, dann könnte es sein, dass man mir das direkt als Workaroung empfiehlt...

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, ich bin erst am letzten Wochenende auf KDE umgestiegen und habe da die Entwicklung lange nicht mehr verfolgt. Hab jetzt auch mal da gelesen:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Fahrplan-fuer-KDE-5-1948845.html
> 
> Also zum einen soll die 4.11 er Reihe noch 2 Jahre lang mit Bugfixes versorgt werden. Aber zum anderen habe ich auch gelesen, dass KDE5 im Juni kommen soll. Na und wenn dann sowieso der lightdm dabei ist, dann könnte es sein, dass man mir das direkt als Workaroung empfiehlt...

 

Wobei nur kde workspaces die version 4.11 hat der rest (z.b. die ganzen kde basierten programme) ist schon bei 4.13

----------

